# Gulf of Slides - 3/18/2011



## snowmonster (Mar 21, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *3/18/2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *Gulf of Slides

*Conditions: *Temps in the 40s and above, bluebird day, very high gusty winds in the Gulf, forecast of 60-100 mph winds on summit, moderate avalanche danger. 

*Trip Report: *Day Two of the Monster Spring Break in the MWV: I waited for the avy report to come out before heading out the door. I told the rangers at Pinkham Notch that I was headed to the GOS and they didn't seem worried since the avy rating was moderate. I was on the trail at 925. I noticed a shortcut on the GOST so I headed there and made good time. It was cloudy in the morning but it turned increasingly sunny as the day went on. I could hear the wind over the tops of the trees and it literally sounded like a train passing overhead. On the trail, I met a local who reminded me that this was a blog-free zone and a nice couple from western MA.

Got to Main Gully before 1 and was happy to see good visibility. There was a bootpack set on hikers' right and I headed up that. Made my way 4/5 up the gully before putting on my skis. The wind was coming in in gusts and they were strong enough to shake you and knock you down. Snow conditions up top were good but got heavy as you descended the gully. I was about to head down and check out the snowfields when the clouds started rolling in. I hiked up one more time then skied down another run. Falling temps made the snow harden up and more manageable. On the way out, I bypassed the brook leading from the Main Gully and made tracks in the scrub to skiers' left. GOST was in great shape and I skied all the way down to the parking lot.

Start of the trail:






A shortcut in the woods (right) rejoins the GOST (left):





North Gully and the avalanche path:





Main Gully in the sun:





The bootpack:





Looking down Main Gully:





Good cover on the GOST:





Ski to the parking lot if you can:


----------



## roark (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice! Very cool to see your tours this season. Hope I can get up to the rockpile while it's still ski out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 21, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> On the trail, I met a local who reminded me that this was a blog-free zone



You should tell him that the CCC let the cat out of the bag back in the 30's after they cut the GOS Ski Trail!! What brand of stupid was he smoking??

PS: Good job!! Could you see the remains of the recent slide??


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 21, 2011)

roark said:


> Nice! Very cool to see your tours this season. Hope I can get up to the rockpile while it's still ski out.


Thanks, roark. We have to hit Tux this season. Seems so long ago when I made my first rip there with you.


thetrailboss said:


> Nice!


That goes for you too, TB. We have to end this season there in style.


skidmarks said:


> You should tell him that the CCC let the cat out of the bag back in the 30's after they cut the GOS Ski Trail!! What brand of stupid was he smoking??
> 
> PS: Good job!! Could you see the remains of the recent slide??


Thanks, skidmarks. I use the Goodman book to get to these places. If a noob flatlander like me can get turn-by-turn directions to the GOS, then it hardly qualifies as a secret spot. Hope to ski with you someday.

Re: recent slide - Are you referring to the one in the snowfields/sandbox from last week? I didn't get high enough in the Main Gully to see into the snowfields. I was hoping to go there but being solo I didn't want to take my chances. There were tracks from the GOST that I could have followed but turned right into Main Gully instead.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## Abubob (Mar 22, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> On the trail, I met a local who reminded me that this was a blog-free zone



Just not a forum free zone? :lol:

Side question about the Markers: Are those the Dukes? How would you rate their performance?


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 22, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Side question about the Markers: Are those the Dukes? How would you rate their performance?


Indeed, those are Dukes. I am very happy with them. They're perfect for someone using the skis inbounds and also do some tours. They're pretty solid. The only drawback is that they are heavy and not ideal for long or multi-day tours. The Baron is slightly lighter. I've been hearing ok reviews about the FT12 but I'm waiting for more feedback on its first year in the market before I even consider it.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey, these 4 trip reports have been great.  And motivating!  The season has been so good that I've far exceeded my lift-served goals, but have come up short on my BC goals.  Your 4 tours in 3 days has me ready to climb...


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 22, 2011)

^ Go for it! If a fat, short-legged slow hiker like me can do it, so can you! Glad my adventures have motivated you!


----------



## Abubob (Mar 23, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Go for it! If a fat, short-legged slow hiker like me can do it, so can you!



Whoa! For a second I thought you talking about me!


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Ha! We should form a club!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cool report!


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

I've only skied Tuckerman's once. I'm itching to get out there again, looks killer.


----------

